# RSA, I'm back in 73 days.



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Lets get this forum kicked up a bit since you guys in the States are taking a hunting brake until turkey season.
I just reserved the plane tickets and will be in the Eastern Cape for a week of spot and stalk with bow.
The hunt will be from May 7th until the 13th and I can't wait to sling a few arrows from my soon to arrive new Obsession Def-Con M6.
What's more exciting, the new bow or going back to the dark Continent? 
I'm having a tough time concentrating on work lately and seem to be regularly bugging the heck out of Breathn with all my incessant questions on colors, options and accessories for the new OB. 
Here's hoping his patience are plentiful, like Obsessions color variations.

I'd also like to reserve a special thought and prayer for bbjavelina and his family. He was a regular contributor to this forum and loved to hunt in Africa. 
RIP brother.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Well. I'm back home from the hunt either with the flu or tick bite fever. I hope it's the flu.
I wanted to post something on this forum to keep it moving a little.
Did a ton of spot and stalk as well as hunting some in a blind.
We had a good bit of rain and wind for part of the time and the rest of the time had really nice weather.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

A really nice old Black Wildebeest cow on a S&S. She is now officially known as Harley because of the way her horns turn out.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm shocked to hear bbjavelina ....I would like to think I could call him friend ...though we never met in person . Glad you had a successful trip I never tire of looking at pictures of Africa .
Glen


----------



## PHPatrick (May 27, 2016)

very nice.


----------

